# Polarions small searchlights



## Team Member (Mar 1, 2009)

Sooo....I can´t keep it to myself anymore 

Polarion will soon be offering 2 new models, SD7 and SD8.


At first I thought that one of them would be a dual-stage light but after reading the manual there seems to be just different lamps inside.

SD7 will be 30w and SD8 35W. Both will be rechargeable but it will not be possible to change the battery.

Some pics..













If you look at the pics you can see wich one is SD7 and SD8 since SD7s battery is just 2200mAh and SD8 is 4000mAh. Both 14.4V.


I will take some better pics when I get my two lamps  And some beamshots.


First I thought that I should have gone and bought me a L35 but when I heard about these 2......

Pics are taken by a good friend...


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2009)

They look nice and appear to be li-po but I'm not sure if they are or not. I'm not sure what the weight is but they appear to be very lightweight. 


There is also a 100m dive light called the "U2", a 2 stage 30-40W PH based light called the "Dual X" and a funky 3 stage 30,40,50W called the "EVO 3" with swept back upper and lower handles. That one is just plain weird and I'm still trying to figure out the design on it.


----------



## Team Member (Mar 1, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> They look nice and appear to be li-po but I'm not sure if they are or not.



Li-Ion according to specs.

Size 265*92*117 and weight is 1.0kg for SD7 and 1.2kg for SD8.


_...I can hardly wait...._


----------



## clone7 (Mar 1, 2009)

These look like some nice lights. Do you know around what price they will be?


----------



## DM51 (Mar 1, 2009)

Where are you getting this info from? Link please!!


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks nice, though I'm not sure what my opinions on that body shape is.

Looks pretty good size wise and Polarion so quality should be great.

Humm, another light to the long wish list.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Where are you getting this info from? Link please!!



Here are some additional pics:
http://polarion.co.kr/gnuboard4/bbs/board.php?bo_table=gallary&page=


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Can you post a comparison pic between these and the PH-50.


Is it just me or have Polarion started to design weird looking lights...
First the info of the dive light leaked and now this..


Sure the quality and workmanship is great,but got damn..who fired the original designer?
:mecry:


I want more High tech looking Polarions...
The PH-50 and the CSWL looks smoking.


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 1, 2009)

Team Member said:


> SD7 will be 30w and SD8 35W. Both will be rechargeable but it will not be possible to change the battery.


 

I don't know what to make of the design and even more curious how the balance of this light feels in the hand. 

From your quote above, I assume this light is completely sealed making battery replacement impossible. I assume then it would have to be sent to the manufacturer for eventual battery replacement. Interesting.


----------



## MIKES250R (Mar 1, 2009)

I dig the way it looks. I wish it had longer run times.


----------



## Parker VH (Mar 1, 2009)

When you're done using it for a light you can use it to iron your clothes by the shape of it:shrug:


----------



## dudemar (Mar 1, 2009)

While I'm not too excited about the design, the function of the light seems practical.

I don't know about you guys, but I want the Evo 3 and Dual X.:devil: I thought my PH50 looked like a weapon, whip that bad boy out and no one will mess with you!

I'd be happy with either one, though. I wonder if Ken knows anything more about the Evo 3...


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2009)

Parker VH said:


> When you're done using it for a light you can use it to iron your clothes by the shape of it:shrug:




LOL, that's funny. It does remind of an iron.











The SD7/8 kind of remind me of the X1 without the cylindrical body design behind the head. I think the shape is interesting but I'm not sure what the other attributes of the light are or what Polarion's target market is. The appearance would suggest a much less expensive light as well as the lack of removable battery. I would think this light would have to sell for less that a Xevision but who knows. 

The EVO3 is just flat out strange. The handle reminds me of a "done up" disguise as the way an auto manufacturer might dress a new car during prototype testing in an attempt to throw the public for a loop. I just don't know what to make of that design. As far as the 3 stage ballast goes, that's great and it's about freaking time. I'm not sure why it has taken so long to develop multi-staged HID's but it's very welcome.









yuck! 

The handle on the dive light also looks way overdone and much taller than it has to be. It seems like Polarion's design trend it so suspend a cylindrical chassis inside of a cage. It's not very appealing and actually looks kind of clunky. By comparison the current PH and X1 series have the look of purpose and precision. If someone told me they were designed by the world's top Formula One racing team, I'd believe them.


At least the Dual X looks nice:


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow those are definetly god aweful ugly  (in my opinion)

Mac


----------



## dudemar (Mar 2, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> The SD7/8 kind of remind me of the X1 without the cylindrical body design behind the head. I think the shape is interesting but I'm not sure what the other attributes of the light are or what Polarion's target market is.



I think it looks like a P2 with a slimmed down body/battery pack.



Patriot36 said:


> The EVO3 is just flat out strange. The handle reminds me of a "done up" disguise as the way an auto manufacturer might dress a new car during prototype testing in an attempt to throw the public for a loop. I just don't know what to make of that design. As far as the 3 stage ballast goes, that's great and it's about freaking time. I'm not sure why it has taken so long to develop multi-staged HID's but it's very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I guess it doesn't appeal to everyone.:laughing: I personally like the design, I liken it to a giant Batarang!:naughty: Kinda like a medieval weapon. What attracts me to it the most is the 3-stage output. That's killer.




Patriot36 said:


> At least the Dual X looks nice:



The body looks identical to the PH40, minus the plastic pieces on the main body tube. I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't read too much into the polarion.co.kr website. Many of those unusual models have been up on the website for the last 2 years and never been seen before in public. I'm guessing they're just prototypes.


----------



## dudemar (Mar 2, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> I wouldn't read too much into the polarion.co.kr website. Many of those unusual models have been up on the website for the last 2 years and never been seen before in public. I'm guessing they're just prototypes.



One can always dream.:naughty:


----------



## cue003 (Mar 2, 2009)

Some of those designs have been there more than 2 years. most of them are prototypes and have not come to fruition. Some of them were named differently a couple years back but most are the same from years ago.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 2, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Some of those designs have been there more than 2 years. most of them are prototypes and have not come to fruition. Some of them were named differently a couple years back but most are the same from years ago.




That's good to know. I was hoping they weren't new


----------



## DM51 (Mar 2, 2009)

The SD7 & 8 look like the engine nacelles from the Starship Enterprise #1. The Evo-3 is weird - maybe a Klingon attack shuttle or something. The designers have to be Trekkies, lol.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 2, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> I wouldn't read too much into the polarion.co.kr website. Many of those unusual models have been up on the website for the last 2 years and never been seen before in public. I'm guessing they're just prototypes.


 
If somebody is prone to getting proto`s ìt`s definently "team-member" I´ve seen a couple of weird lookin lights in his collection true the years that have passed.....

He has his ways to get what he wants.......


----------



## Team Member (Mar 2, 2009)

@DM51 

Sorry, no link. Just got the infosheet mailed to me..





lumafist said:


> If somebody is prone to getting proto`s ìt`s definently "team-member" I´ve seen a couple of weird lookin lights in his collection true the years that have passed.....
> 
> He has his ways to get what he wants.......









MorpheusT1 said:


> Can you post a comparison pic between these and the PH-50.



Hopefully in a week or two Benny...


----------



## HIDSGT (Mar 2, 2009)

Geez I hope those are not what I have been waiting for? If those are the new handheld potables they were talking about releasing then that would be pathetic.


----------



## sledhead (Mar 2, 2009)

Economic times have me thinking of selling my PH40:sigh:. After seeing these I'm not so sure. I better go to plan B.
Are the SD7/8 high impact plastic or alum.?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 2, 2009)

sledhead said:


> Are the SD7/8 high impact plastic or alum.?




I'm not sure about the round lighthead but the handle, forward body and battery holder are clearly molded plastic.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Mar 3, 2009)

The Evo 3 when I handled it almost a year ago is a rear tailcap activated, instant strike 30-35-watt HID with excellent color temp.

It was exceptionally powerful for the size. From my vantage point, it could be Polarion's best seller if it ever gets into production.

Forget about the "wings". Those would not be included in any actual release.
I think they were added by the designer for his fun/enjoyment....

Best to everybody.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice to see you here Ken..!
These do certainly look good and I can`t wait for beamshots....:twothumbs

//Axel


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 3, 2009)

That Evo 3 would be awesome. Thanks for the info Ken. I guess this was the portable light that you mentioned at last year's SHOT show? Indeed, I think that a lot of people would be interested in this.

I noticed a new european website with some of the prototypes. Still under construction though:
http://polarion-eu.com/


----------



## karlthev (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmmm, had my eyes opened--but just for a second....I'll stick with my PH50 I think....:thinking:



Karl


----------



## dudemar (Mar 3, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> The Evo 3 when I handled it almost a year ago is a rear tailcap activated, instant strike 30-35-watt HID with excellent color temp.
> 
> It was exceptionally powerful for the size. From my vantage point, it could be Polarion's best seller if it ever gets into production.



I would buy it in a heartbeat. I was eying the X1 and PF40, but the Evo 3 gets my nod if it ever comes out.



Ken J. Good said:


> Forget about the "wings". Those would not be included in any actual release.
> I think they were added by the designer for his fun/enjoyment....



No big deal, I think it would've been unwieldy with those wings anyways.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm trying to determine the nitch for these. :thinking:

Smaller than an HID spotlight, but too big for a holster...


----------



## HIDSGT (Mar 7, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> The Evo 3 when I handled it almost a year ago is a rear tailcap activated, instant strike 30-35-watt HID with excellent color temp.
> 
> It was exceptionally powerful for the size. From my vantage point, it could be Polarion's best seller if it ever gets into production.
> 
> ...


 
Ben waiting a year Ken. Do you have any updates to a possible release date to the Evo 3?


----------



## petersmith6 (Mar 8, 2009)

my issue is runtime, 4400mha? come on,i get 2 hours out of my diper 11.give me 6.6ha multimode say 20,35 and 50 and ill take one.oh and a fast charger


----------



## BVH (Mar 8, 2009)

IMHO, 3 levels is too much complication for its benefits. The incremental differences in light produced is too small. Two levels is just right. 30 and 60 Watt version would be perfect.


----------

